# cornelius co2 regulator



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

http://homebrewgearcanada.com/cornelius-primary-regulator-co2

I was just searching and searching to see whats out there. good buy for the price?


----------



## iam.mike (Jan 25, 2012)

I was considering this one for myself.

http://www.ontariobeerkegs.com/product_p/dual%20guage%20reg.htm


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

hehe... yea i found that too but dont know how good it is. im tempted with the cornelius regulator cause GLA uses that one to make theirs too so there's a good rep with them. I just wish it was cheaper


----------



## iam.mike (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not sure of the quality of the other one. Now I'm thirsty for a nice cold one after a nice day like today.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Standard prices for single stage regulators. Both will work fine.


----------

